# A Major Low



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Charl Schwartzel played all 16 rounds of this years 4 majors. Once the dust settled he had lowest combined score of the the other 10 players who played all 16 rounds. He was 10 shots better than than second place, held by Steve Stricker. 

You would think that with the importance that the players, media, and fans put on golf's four majors, that this feat might be worthy of some sort of award. I guess winning the Masters was good enough. :laugh:

Charl Schwartzel, 274-280-285-279–1118
Steve Stricker, 283-283-283-279–1128
Sergio Garcia, 288-279-282-279–1128
Y.E. Yang, 284-278-285-292–1132
Ryan Palmer, 282-284-289-280–1135
Phil Mickelson, 287-291-278-280–1136
Gary Woodland, 286-285-289-279–1139
Bill Haas, 290-285-294-279–1143
Bubba Watson, 289-293-289-281–1152
Edoardo Molinari, 283-291-297-292–1163

This info came from TGC, so I am not vouching for it's validity......


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats why i picked him this week in fan hopefully it pays off.....


----------

